# Drei Fragen zum Einbau der Kraken X62



## lacn (25. Juni 2017)

Liebe Community,

ich verbaue in meinem neuen PC zum ersten Mal eine geschlossene WaKü und zwar die Kraken X62. Hierbei habe ich aber drei Fragen zum Einbau:

In der Packung liegen 16 lange Schrauben für Lüfter bei, aber soweit ich das sehe, werden nur 8 dieser Schrauben für den Einbau der beiden Lüfter benötigt. Sind die anderen 8 Schrauben nur Ersatz?

Ich würde den Radiator und die Lüfter in den Deckel einbauen. Stimmt es dann, dass der Radiator außen, die Lüfter quasi auf der Innenseite (d.h. näher zum Prozessor) sind und die Luft aus dem Gehäuse nach außen saugen?

Ich würde den Kühlkörper gerne so anbringen, dass das Logo dann von außen richtig steht (d.h. in einer Zeile parallel zur GraKa lesbar). Habt ihr hier Erfahrungen, wie ich die Schläuche der WaKü legen kann, dass trotzdem alles aufgeräumt ist und ich nicht in Konflikt mit dem RAM etc. komme?

Vielen lieben Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Aeshma (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Zwei Fragen zum Einbau der Krankenkasse X62*

Die Lüfter werden direkt auf den Radiator montiert, mit den restlichen Schrauben wird der Radiator am PC-Gehäuse montiert. Sollte aber irgendwo in der Beschreibung (sofern vorhanden) drin stehen.


----------



## lacn (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Zwei Fragen zum Einbau der Krankenkasse X62*



Aeshma schrieb:


> Die Lüfter werden direkt auf den Radiator montiert, mit den restlichen Schrauben wird der Radiator am PC-Gehäuse montiert. Sollte aber irgendwo in der Beschreibung (sofern vorhanden) drin stehen.



Genau, das steht auch drinnen - die Frage ist nur, wieso 16 Lüfterschrauben beiliegen, obwohl eventuell nur 8 gebraucht werden?


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Zwei Fragen zum Einbau der Krankenkasse X62*



lacn schrieb:


> wieso 16 Lüfterschrauben beiliegen, obwohl eventuell nur 8 gebraucht werden?


Weil man alleine für 2 Lüfter schon 8 Schrauben braucht?


----------



## lacn (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Zwei Fragen zum Einbau der Krankenkasse X62*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Weil man alleine für 2 Lüfter schon 8 Schrauben braucht?



Ja, das schon, aber es liegen ja nur insgesamt 2 Lüfter bei.  Soll man hier zwei weitere Lüfter extra kaufen oder wie ist das gedacht?


----------



## Flexsist (25. Juni 2017)

Zum Lüfter nachrüsten. Sei froh dass du welche dazu bekommen hast. Ich hatte / habe nur 4 Schrauben bei meiner Antec.

EDIT:

Zum Einbau, Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild Quelle: hexus.net

Viele Optionen hast du mit einer AiO Kühlung nicht, ausser sie trägt den Namen Eisbaer (Modular).


----------



## lacn (25. Juni 2017)

Okay, d.h. wenn ich die Kraken out of the box aufbaue bleiben mir 8 Schrauben übrig?

Und wie sieht es mit meinen anderen beiden Fragen aus? Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrungen?


----------



## Flexsist (25. Juni 2017)

Habe meinen Post oben nochmal bearbeitet.


----------



## lacn (25. Juni 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Habe meinen Post oben nochmal bearbeitet.



Danke dir. D.h. es geht sowohl, dass ich den Kühlkörper in der richtigen Richtung ohne Konflikte mit dem RAM montiere und die Lüfter sind innen. Die Richtung stimmt auch, d.h. die Lüfter saugen von innen durch den Radiator nach außen?


----------



## Flexsist (25. Juni 2017)

Korrekt. So wird keine warme Luft unnötig in den PC geblasen, als wie beispielsweise einem Radiatoreinbau in der Front.


----------



## Crash-Over (25. Juni 2017)

16 Schrauben sind für Push/Pull gedacht (warum schreibt ihr dass nicht, laut einem wäre das hier ein Extrem Forum )
Ja es geht den Kühlblock so zu montieren das die Schrift  Paralell verläuft . Ist knapp aber es geht .Besonders wenn man den Radiator in der Front verbaut. Anschlüsse nach oben  und dann sieht es wunderbar aus und ordentlich 

Ist zwar nicht meins aber mal hier als lösung vorschlag

Flexsist  
So schlimm ist dass auch nicht, wenn man ne gute Belüftung hat wird die warme Luft direkt nach oben bzw nach hinten rausgeblasen
Bei meinem pc merk ich keinen Unterschied das in der Front der Radiator reinbläst,  intergesagt wenn der Radiator Oben verbaut wird dann merk ich nen grossen Unterschied (Das Wasser wärmer ist) auch sogar wie du es verbaut hast ist das wasser etwas wärmer


----------



## Flexsist (25. Juni 2017)

Je nach verbauter Hardware merkt man das schon. Z.B. kann die GPU, die ja heutzutage fast alle Semi-Passiv gekühlt sind, im Idle wärmer werden. Auch passive gekühlte Chipsätze können dabei wärmer werden. Ist natürlich alles nicht so schlimm, sagte ich ja auch. Ich persönlich finde nur den Einbau im Deckel aber praktischer, da man hier den Kamineffekt voll ausschöpfen kann. Gerade im Sommer macht das schon Sinn.

BTW, das ist nicht mein PC auf dem Bild. Ich habe nur eine Antec mit Singelradi, welcher aber hinten ausserhalb des Gehäuses sitzt. Das Bild diente nur als Anschaungsmaterial.

Das mit den 16 Schrauben sagte ich ja schon, zum Lüfter nachrüsten. Das ich da jetzt nicht explizit "Push-Pull" genannt habe ist Nebensache, es gibt ja nur Push-Pull, wenn auf  beiden Seiten Lüfter montiert werden. Alles andere wäre Blödsinn.


----------



## lacn (25. Juni 2017)

Crash-Over schrieb:


> 16 Schrauben sind für Push/Pull gedacht (warum schreibt ihr dass nicht, laut einem wäre das hier ein Extrem Forum )
> Ja es geht den Kühlblock so zu montieren das die Schrift  Paralell verläuft . Ist knapp aber es geht .Besonders wenn man den Radiator in der Front verbaut. Anschlüsse nach oben  und dann sieht es wunderbar aus und ordentlich
> 
> Ist zwar nicht meins aber mal hier als lösung vorschlag
> ...



Dankesehr auch für deine Antwort. In meinem Fall muss der Radiator aber nach oben, anders geht es sich nicht aus. Was meintest du in diesem Zusammenhang mit "knapp"?


----------



## Crash-Over (25. Juni 2017)

@Flexist 
Ja ich hab bei meinem anderen Pc die H100v2 verbaut und sie ist in der Front verbaut in 2x140Push- 2X120 Pull , oben 3x120+140 nach hinten raus  ,von den temps merk ich nichts. Das der Radiator die Gpu dadurch aufheizt  hab im Idle sowie Oben und im deckel meine 33° bei der GPU anliegen und unter Last naja 40°CPU  gpu je nach Game zwischen 65-73°.Egal ob es im Deckel bzw Front verbaut wurde.Dann bedenke das die Gpu abggebene Wärme auch durch den Radiator muss  wenn der oben verbaut wird .
Was ich vergessen hab das mit den Radiator oben besser wäre ist auch so ein Mythos wo in de herscht 

@Iacn 
Mit "knapp" meinte ich  das die Anschlüsse  an den  rams vorbei gehen aber es geht


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Juni 2017)

lacn schrieb:


> Was meintest du in diesem Zusammenhang mit "knapp"?


Willst Du nur chatten oder nimmst Du auch mal einen Rat als ehrliche Erfahrung an ohne tausend nebensächlicher Fragen?

Fullqoutes sind auch nicht gern gesehen.

Und über 8 zusätzliche Schrauben hätte ich mich fürchterlich gefreut.


----------



## lacn (25. Juni 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Willst Du nur chatten oder nimmst Du auch mal einen Rat als ehrliche Erfahrung an ohne tausend nebensächlicher Fragen?



Tut mir leid, wenn ich dich damit verärgert habe, aber ich bin bei jedem PC-Bau grundsätzlich nervös, weil ich da doch mit relativ teuren Komponenten hantiere. Das soll auf keinen Fall ein Zweifel an euer Kompetenz oder ähnlichem sein - sorry.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Fullqoutes sind auch nicht gern gesehen.



Das mit den Fullquotes werde ich mir merken.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und über 8 zusätzliche Schrauben hätte ich mich fürchterlich gefreut.



Und über 8 Schrauben freue ich mich, nur nicht dann, wenn sie irgendwo verwendet werden sollen und ich das übersehe.

So, jetzt weiß ich ja alles und lasse dich in Ruhe, damit ich nicht noch mehr Ärger verursache. Danke für deine/eure Hilfe!


----------



## Flexsist (25. Juni 2017)

@ Crash-Over

1. Ich sagte *kann.* Es kommt auf die Hardware und das Gehäuse an.

2. Ist deine Aussage null und nichtig weil ich von Semi-Passiven GPU Kühlung (Luft) sprach, laut deiner Sig ist deine GPU unter Wasser. Hat also mit dem von mir dargestellten Szenario überhaupt nichts zu tun.

3. Nicht jeder User hat 8 Lüfter im PC. Wo ich wieder bei *kann* wäre.



.....2 4 6 ..oh....ich habe auch 8.  Aber ich bin ja auch nicht Jeder.  EDIT: Hab den großen in der Seite vergessen. Sind also 9. Eigentlich sogar 10, aber ich brauch erst neue Schrauben.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (25. Juni 2017)

@ Flexsist
ich kann in mein Primo sogar 22 Lüfter verbauen mit Push/Pull Funktion...ätsch


----------



## Flexsist (25. Juni 2017)




----------



## Crash-Over (25. Juni 2017)

àhm du gehst vom 6700k aus das stimmt aber was ist mit meinem anderen PC  daran gedacht, "nein" 


Der andere ist leider Luftgekühlt und der CPU mit der H100i  belegt in einem Phanteks ATX Evolve 
-Gpu läuft das semipassiv bis 50° (evga 1080 FTW)
-Von der H100i sind die beiden 140 auch aus nur unterm Gaming  werden die zusätzlich mit reingenommen (wird vom Commander Pro angesteuert), die  wo an  der H100i angeschlossen sind 2x120 sind im Dauerbetrieb 
- die restlichen oben im Deckel 3x120 +140 REAR werden erst ab an einer Temp GPU von 60 mit dazu geschaltet 
-2 Temp sensoren im Inneren  Oben und Unten vom ( Commander Pro)  zeigen mir das die Luft da kaum steigen .Zwei weitere sind auch noch dazu aber haben nicht mit dem restlichen Setup indirekt zu tuen 


Und der dritte ist auch im Aufbau 
Ja hat was damit zu tuen  mit dem  Szenario bei diesem Build .Auch wenn ich keinen zweiten PC hätte, hätte es trotzdem damit zu tuen

Und was kann ich dafür wenn die Leute keine 8 Lüfter haben auch nichts, aber beschweren sich über zu heisse HW. Naja das ist deren Problem und nicht meins


----------



## Flexsist (25. Juni 2017)

Nix gegen dich persönlich aber....



Crash-Over schrieb:


> àhm du gehst vom 6700k aus das stimmt aber was ist mit meinem anderen PC  daran gedacht, "nein"



....woher sollte ich das bitte wissen? Ich habe keine Glaskugel.

Und wenn du mal ein paar Satzzeichen wie Kommas verwenden würdest, dann wäre dein Geschreibsel vielleicht auch etwas verständlicher. 

Aber auch so schreibst du ziemlich undeutliches verwirrendes Zeug. Z.B....



Crash-Over schrieb:


> Zwei weitere sind auch noch dazu aber haben _nicht mit dem restlichen Setup indirekt_ zu tuen



Der Satz macht so keinen Sinn. Aber ich weiß vermutlich was du mir damit sagen wolltest.


----------



## Crash-Over (25. Juni 2017)

Und was ?, bin ich mal gespannt


Sonst hätte ich nicht geschrieben H100i oder sonst was


----------



## Flexsist (25. Juni 2017)

Ich sags mal so....

_Zwei weitere Temperatursensoren sind auch noch da, aber die haben nichts mit dem restlichen Setup *direkt* zu tun._

So würde der Satz (halbwegs) einen Sinn ergeben.

Und nun hören "wir" mal auf mit trollen. Wenn du mir noch irgendetwas zu sagen haben solltest, dann nutze bitte die _Private Nachricht schicken_ Funktion im Profil. Danke.

MfG


----------



## SteMeX (27. Juni 2017)

Ist zwar ein Offtopic, aber ich frage trotzdem mal hier. Hat jemand aktuell Erfahrungen, wie lange NZXT für den Versand der AM4 Kits benötigt?


----------



## Guffelgustav (29. Juni 2017)

Also wenn die Teile direkt aus USA/Cali kommen, dann ca. 7-10 Tage und du darfst die höchstwahrscheinlich beim Zoll abholen.
Das liegt daran, dass die meist keine Rechnung an der Außenseite des Pakets anbringen und somit der Zoll das erstmal einbehält. Alles aber halb so wild und kostet auch nichts, ist nur etwas mehr Aufwand.


----------



## lacn (2. Juli 2017)

Noch eine Nachfrage an Kraken-Besitzer: Ich habe jetzt die Abstandshalter in die Backplate geschraubt, allerdings gingen die per Hand nur etwa zur Hälfte rein, sodass ich eine feine Zange nehmen musste, um sie bündig anzuschrauben. Jetzt sehen sie zwar bündig aus, allerdings drehen sie teilweise noch weiter, ich will aber nicht zu viel Kraft aufwenden. Hat hier irgendjemand Erfahrungen was da genau los ist? Habe auch schon einen Thread auf reddit gefunden, wo User ebenfalls davon berichten, dass sie eine Zange nutzen mussten...

Edit: Habe die Abstandshalter jetzt festgezogen und sie scheinen nun alle eben verschraubt (bis auf eine Ungenauigkeit von Bruchteilen von mm, laut feiner Wasserwaage). Keiner der Abstandshalter lässt sich nun noch weiter verschrauben, weder per Hand noch per Zange (zumindest ohne Gewalt). Ich hoffe nur ich habe bis hierhin noch nichts kaputt gemacht.


----------

